# Are My Hops Stuffed?



## Matt89 (3/2/12)

My dickhead of a brother left my sealed unopened bags of hop pellets out of the fridge for 2 days will they be ok or does he owe me $50?


----------



## kelbygreen (3/2/12)

should be fine people get them sent from america and they can sit in freight and customs for 2-4 weeks also customs have a nasty habit of opening one every so often to make sure they are what they say they are and they just tape the bags shut and send them on there way open to the air.


----------



## Matt89 (3/2/12)

Awesome thanks guys


----------



## DU99 (3/2/12)

get a vacuum sealer and bag them into smaller lot's.


----------

